# Atlantic Pressure Chart



## 8575 (Sep 8, 2006)

Just to place on record my thanks to SN for introducing the Atlantic Pressure Chart. It is a great way to check the forecast and drag up some of the observational skills that used to reside in the old grey matter! (Thumb)


----------

